# Pink avis October 2013



## MeBelle (Oct 7, 2013)

Before we change them it would be fun to post them here!

Second one:


----------



## Noomi (Oct 7, 2013)

Good idea!


----------



## hortysir (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 7, 2013)

They're not that great, but for Halloween season idk...


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 7, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> They're not that great, but for Halloween season idk...



Put one of those up in your avi!

Make it pink! Not Halloween.

I'd go with the second one.


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 7, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > They're not that great, but for Halloween season idk...
> ...



Same here on the second one.


----------



## westwall (Oct 7, 2013)

Good idea'r!


----------



## jan (Oct 7, 2013)

Ok...I'm in!  

Let the peacock be pink!


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Oct 7, 2013)

Mine isn't exactly avatar sized.


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 7, 2013)

jan said:


> Ok...I'm in!
> 
> Let the peacock be pink!


----------



## syrenn (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## daveman (Oct 7, 2013)

Can't find where I got my avvie, so here's this:


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## Bloodrock44 (Oct 7, 2013)

syrenn said:


>



My God ...My God!


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 7, 2013)

Don't think I take the nature of the cause lightly because I don't. It's just that I couldn't pass up the opportunity to show support while getting my digs in.

Dig?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 7, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > They're not that great, but for Halloween season idk...
> ...



I've been terrified for a few weeks now of becoming avatarless. idk I never have a problem changing it, but something happened in my brain, and I can't figure it out now for the life of me. My wife talked with her niece yesterday, and supposedly we're gonna go to her apartment in Redwood City so she can help me. Confused yet?


----------



## boedicca (Oct 7, 2013)

Go Pink!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 7, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



We'll see.


----------



## syrenn (Oct 7, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> Don't think I take the nature of the cause lightly because I don't. It's just that I couldn't pass up the opportunity to show support while getting my digs in.
> 
> Dig?




 Its pink....


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 7, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



syrenn has her footprint on many of the poster's avis on the board.  Maybe you could PM her and she could help you.... _The Tavern_ or _All things Pink_?? 

I like to find my own, but many others don't, for one reason or another. You could PM her?


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 7, 2013)

I don't know to post pictures so here's a link to my avatar.


http://blog.hemmings.com/wp-content/uploads//2011/11/1955FordCrownVicSkyliner_01_700.jpg


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 7, 2013)

This will be my new avie when I lose the Tavern crown.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 7, 2013)

I still have same rat w/o crown


----------



## g5000 (Oct 7, 2013)

Exterminate...breast cancer!


----------



## syrenn (Oct 7, 2013)

g5000 said:


> Exterminate...breast cancer!



omg.... that is so great!!!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 7, 2013)

AquaAthena said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



I feel like I lost a bet but done...


----------



## boedicca (Oct 7, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> Don't think I take the nature of the cause lightly because I don't. It's just that I couldn't pass up the opportunity to show support while getting my digs in.
> 
> Dig?





You totally rock.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Oct 7, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



What's to lose if it helps bring attention to a worthy cause?


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 7, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> I don't know to post pictures so here's a link to my avatar.
> 
> 
> http://blog.hemmings.com/wp-content/uploads//2011/11/1955FordCrownVicSkyliner_01_700.jpg


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 7, 2013)

[MENTION=44415]QuickHitCurepon[/MENTION]




 [MENTION=32973]LoneLaugher[/MENTION]




 [MENTION=34052]g5000[/MENTION]




 [MENTION=4301]boedicca[/MENTION]


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 7, 2013)

[MENTION=22590]AquaAthena[/MENTION]




 [MENTION=26011]Ernie S.[/MENTION]




 [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION]




 [MENTION=31918]Unkotare[/MENTION]


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 7, 2013)

@High Gravity




 [MENTION=23558]fyrenza[/MENTION]




 [MENTION=21357]SFC Ollie[/MENTION]




 [MENTION=21954]Sunshine[/MENTION]




 [MENTION=31754]naturegirl[/MENTION]





 [MENTION=11703]strollingbones[/MENTION]


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 7, 2013)

[MENTION=23063]Rat in the Hat[/MENTION]





  [MENTION=1322]007[/MENTION]





  [MENTION=24208]Spoonman[/MENTION]





  [MENTION=18988]PixieStix[/MENTION]




 [MENTION=33974]NLT[/MENTION]


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 7, 2013)

It's great to see the support for Breast Cancer Awareness Month.


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 7, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> It's great to see the support for Breast Cancer Awareness Month.



You just want to support breasts...


----------



## syrenn (Oct 7, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> It's great to see the support for Breast Cancer Awareness Month.



under wire, soft cup, strapless.... to which support do you refer?


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 7, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > It's great to see the support for Breast Cancer Awareness Month.
> ...



Under wire is a no-no now!


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 7, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > It's great to see the support for Breast Cancer Awareness Month.
> ...



I am occasionally my wife's human bra. I have size "D" hands.


----------



## Amelia (Oct 7, 2013)

Bloodrock actually had this 'un first but let me have it.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 7, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > It's great to see the support for Breast Cancer Awareness Month.
> ...



Last time we flew, the wife had to show her bra. The wires set off the wand.


----------



## Pop23 (Oct 7, 2013)

If you ask nice I will support the ladies of USMB


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 7, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



My favorite size hands....win/win....


----------



## syrenn (Oct 7, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



always fly MRI complaint! lol.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 7, 2013)

And Master Chief helped me to get into the act. Mjolnir armor mark pink.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## TNHarley (Oct 7, 2013)

it was either boobs, ass or Harley
I went with harley, obviously
I didnt want to be a sexist or some shit


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## Hossfly (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## April (Oct 7, 2013)

I can have such fun with this...


----------



## syrenn (Oct 7, 2013)

AngelsNDemons said:


> I can have such fun with this...




pink for the rest of the month!!!  YAY!!!!


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 7, 2013)

[MENTION=39965]TNHarley[/MENTION]





   [MENTION=31640]koshergrl[/MENTION]




??^^





 [MENTION=30987]pops23[/MENTION]





       [MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION]






       [MENTION=20342]Ringel05[/MENTION]





  .


----------



## Pop23 (Oct 7, 2013)

AngelsNDemons said:


> I can have such fun with this...



As me Eastwood once said

Go ahead, make my day!


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 7, 2013)

[MENTION=41985]drifter[/MENTION]




 [MENTION=18645]Sarah G[/MENTION]




	 [MENTION=29697]freedombecki[/MENTION]




 [MENTION=18905]Sherry[/MENTION]




 [MENTION=21241]KissMy[/MENTION]


----------



## Spoonman (Oct 7, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



my roll of quarters always does that too.      I mean....  well you know,  change for the tolls


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 7, 2013)

Spoonman said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...


I carried a roll of silver dollars once and it brought out the SWAT team. True story.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Oct 7, 2013)

Second one:


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 7, 2013)

[MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]





   [MENTION=43879]testarosa[/MENTION]





   [MENTION=42498]Esmeralda[/MENTION]





   [MENTION=27995]Uncensored2008[/MENTION]   tagline





  [MENTION=30094]Warrior102[/MENTION]


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 7, 2013)

[MENTION=20412]JakeStarkey[/MENTION]





  [MENTION=16291]Harry Dresden[/MENTION]





  [MENTION=20102]mudwhistle[/MENTION]  tagline





  [MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION]






  [MENTION=20321]rightwinger[/MENTION]


----------



## asaratis (Oct 7, 2013)

*I'm in...so to speak!*


----------



## Spoonman (Oct 7, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



did their little theme song play when they came after you?   lol 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0Ba8rQtwY8]S.W.A.T. Theme Tune - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 7, 2013)

[MENTION=19762]asaratis[/MENTION]




 [MENTION=36574]Lipush[/MENTION]




 [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION]





@TwoThumbs




 [MENTION=27360]Jackson[/MENTION]


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 7, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Lots and lotsa pinkos on board! Good show.


----------



## fyrenza (Oct 7, 2013)

You know, if each of us that jumped on board this wagon would send a $20 contribution, or whatever we could,

we'd really be making a statement.

It would be pretty cool if the total monies came from this site, too ...

Good P.R., for sure.


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 8, 2013)

[MENTION=25451]tinydancer[/MENTION]





 [MENTION=17668]Peach173[/MENTION]





  [MENTION=35198]Pheonixops[/MENTION]





  [MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION]





  [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION]


----------



## Gracie (Oct 8, 2013)

fyrenza said:


> You know, if each of us that jumped on board this wagon would send a $20 contribution, or whatever we could,
> 
> we'd really be making a statement.
> 
> ...



Wish I could, but no can do at this time. Funds are tight. However, to show my appreciation to the local cancer society here that helped me from day one, I already donated two brand new mastectomy bras that I got but were too big that hubby paid for...and on the 15th when I go for my next mamm...I plan to donate a brand new wig he bought me that I never used because I denied chemo. Some gal will LOVE that wig.


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 8, 2013)

[MENTION=31362]gallantwarrior[/MENTION]





   [MENTION=19441]Big Black Dog[/MENTION]





   [MENTION=30742]SunniMan[/MENTION]





   [MENTION=21821]Samson[/MENTION] -now, who wonders why he didn't use a pink octopi ???





   [MENTION=13669]Zoom-boing[/MENTION]


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 8, 2013)

fyrenza said:


> You know, if each of us that jumped on board this wagon would send a $20 contribution, or whatever we could,
> 
> we'd really be making a statement.
> 
> ...



I bet we could come up with $10,000 in no time.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 8, 2013)

Belle! Did you get Templar?


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 8, 2013)

[MENTION=29707]Toddsterpatriot[/MENTION]





    [MENTION=20424]Misty[/MENTION]





    [MENTION=19302]Montrovant[/MENTION]





    [MENTION=19564]Caroljo[/MENTION]





   [MENTION=24452]Seawytch[/MENTION]


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 8, 2013)

[MENTION=24278]Synthaholic[/MENTION]   I mean Doofus




 [MENTION=44172]Sweet_Caroline[/MENTION]




 [MENTION=14617]Cecilie1200[/MENTION]




 [MENTION=38058]there4eyeM[/MENTION]




 [MENTION=43534]Vikrant[/MENTION]


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 8, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Belle! Did you get Templar?



He posted his own.
post #46


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 8, 2013)

Which reminds me...


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 8, 2013)

[MENTION=1668]Stephanie[/MENTION]  





  [MENTION=38033]Indofred[/MENTION]   tag line




 [MENTION=21821]Samson[/MENTION] 'gift for the OP'


----------



## Samson (Oct 8, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> [MENTION=21821]Samson[/MENTION] -now, who wonders why he didn't use a pink octopi ???



 [MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION]






Too Small


----------



## Darkwind (Oct 8, 2013)

Sorry, but the Darkwind cannot be altered.  

However, I will make a compromise with you.....

You know....like negotiate without any preconditions.  lol


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 8, 2013)

Samson said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=21821]Samson[/MENTION] -now, who wonders why he didn't use a pink octopi ???
> ...



mmmmm, did you read a complaint from the complaint dept?



Heck to the no!


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 8, 2013)

Hossfly said:


>



I saw a pink elephant go over my toilet one night. it was 10 years ago
I was a hippy in my teenage years


----------



## syrenn (Oct 8, 2013)

a few more supports Belle...


mal
yurt
IlarMeilyr


----------



## Pop23 (Oct 8, 2013)

This freaking bra is killing me. Do I have to wear it all damn month?

The things I do to be part of the crowd!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Oct 8, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> This freaking bra is killing me. Do I have to wear it all damn month?
> 
> The things I do to be part of the crowd!



You can use this one:


----------



## syrenn (Oct 8, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> This freaking bra is killing me. Do I have to wear it all damn month?
> 
> The things I do to be part of the crowd!



LOL.... feel free to take it off and slip into something more comfortable..... so long as its pink


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 8, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > This freaking bra is killing me. Do I have to wear it all damn month?
> ...



I think Syrenn is suggesting that if you don't want to wear the bra she will make you wear this instead, Pops!


----------



## syrenn (Oct 8, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...




i like corsets...... and i bet you do to.


----------



## boedicca (Oct 8, 2013)

Oh Lumpikins!!!!!!


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 8, 2013)

So many people have put up pink avis for Breast Cancer Awareness month.

It would be great if it was universal.

I have been supplying a few, some solicited and some just for the hell of it.
Here's 3 for the ADMIN team: [MENTION=23905]Trajan[/MENTION]





 [MENTION=20285]Intense[/MENTION]





 [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION]


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 8, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Yup, something about the ideal proportions of the female body which makes them a turn on.


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 8, 2013)

[MENTION=18755]mal[/MENTION]





  [MENTION=1528]Yurt[/MENTION]





  [MENTION=42714]IlarMeilyr[/MENTION]





  [MENTION=19867]G.T.[/MENTION]





  [MENTION=31385]Swagger[/MENTION]


----------



## Pop23 (Oct 8, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Ya'll make me want to belt out a show tune!


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 8, 2013)

[MENTION=19727]Darkwind[/MENTION]





       [MENTION=22976]konradv[/MENTION]





      [MENTION=20452]theDoctorisIn[/MENTION]





     [MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION]    Second avi   I mean...  or is that     doesn't matter, it's all good! 





   [MENTION=20412]JakeStarkey[/MENTION]


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 8, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> [MENTION=19727]Darkwind[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes I am here


----------



## syrenn (Oct 8, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=19727]Darkwind[/MENTION]
> ...




that is the BEST avi yet!!


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 8, 2013)

boedicca said:


> Oh Lumpikins!!!!!!



He needs a shove?

@Lumpy1


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 8, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> This freaking bra is killing me. Do I have to wear it all damn month?
> 
> The things I do to be part of the crowd!


Pop, I wear mine as earmuffs. Works out jes fine.


----------



## syrenn (Oct 8, 2013)

[MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION]

add
Kooshdakhaa
Immanuel 
wavingrl
edthecynic


to the list


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 8, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> This freaking bra is killing me. Do I have to wear it all damn month?
> 
> The things I do to be part of the crowd!



Sucks, don't it.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 8, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > This freaking bra is killing me. Do I have to wear it all damn month?
> ...


Don't get mad. I told him he could wear it as ear muffs like I do.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## BDBoop (Oct 8, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



My mom was like a 34DD. My dad *when I was really little* would drape her black bra over his head and sing the Mickey Mouse song.

And people wonder why I'm not quite normal.


----------



## syrenn (Oct 8, 2013)

edthecynic said:


>



Good job on the pink!!!


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 8, 2013)

syrenn said:


> [MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION]
> 
> add
> Kooshdakhaa
> ...



Look biatch!  Send me a link to a post of theirs when you see it, please.

I've had to change/add several avi's... which I don't mind, but, I have almost ZERO time to check  or read the rest of the forum.


----------



## syrenn (Oct 8, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION]
> ...




LOL..... work faster!!!


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 8, 2013)

syrenn said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Jake has changed his again (#3?)
Yurt x2...

PLEASE link me to a post.....


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 8, 2013)

Ok....so this is what I came up with...


----------



## syrenn (Oct 8, 2013)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/announcements-and-feedback/317242-pink-yurt.html#post7955592
http://www.usmessageboard.com/announcements-and-feedback/317242-pink-yurt.html#post7955688


jake and yurt


http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...s-other-recreational-items-2.html#post7956211

wavingrl


----------



## syrenn (Oct 8, 2013)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ok....so this is what I came up with...



yay.... no do miss mebell a favor and post a pick of your avi in the thread.


----------



## wavingrl (Oct 8, 2013)

lots of creativity and lots of pink.

in memory of my cousin and so many others.


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 8, 2013)

I have bookmarked the avies to post LATER...got some kid stuff to do now


----------



## wavingrl (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## syrenn (Oct 8, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


>





ya need a pink avi


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 8, 2013)

syrenn said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



That isnt pink?


----------



## syrenn (Oct 8, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



That sure is pink


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 8, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=19727]Darkwind[/MENTION]
> ...



You're here and you're.... what?


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 8, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Lumpikins!!!!!!
> ...



Come on Lumpy! @lumpy1


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 8, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



That does explain a lot.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 8, 2013)

USS Yorktown goes Pink every October.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Samson (Oct 8, 2013)

syrenn said:


> i like corsets...... and i bet you do to.



Corsets make my pants tight.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 8, 2013)

Samson said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > i like corsets...... and i bet you do to.
> ...


No ballroom?


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 9, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



The pink octopi fill out those man bottoms.
That octopi SUCKs any extra space.

No where to dance...


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 9, 2013)

[MENTION=45104]WelfareQueen[/MENTION] -Oh eM Gee!!!




*Did you bring me one of those home from Vegas?* ​
  [MENTION=25505]Jroc[/MENTION]




​
  [MENTION=20102]mudwhistle[/MENTION]   tag line




 [MENTION=19484]The T[/MENTION]





  [MENTION=13789]angel[/MENTION]s&Demons  third one!


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 9, 2013)

*I have spent  at least 14 hours working on this database of awesome pink avis in honor of October Breast Cancer awareness month*​
*I don't care if you want to change your avi. *
A&D has changed hers at least three times, I have changed mine twice.

What I do care about is the amount of time I have put into 'memorializing' this board event.
When I find that someone ( *cough* Yurt, Jake,*cough* [there are more who shall remain nameless for now]   ) has deleted their original avi. I have to go hunt them down and find their current avi to replace the poofed one which I had already posted.  If the 'hunt' is not successful I  must delete their name and avi which only defeats the purpose of supporting the cause which October is dedicated to.

I only have a specific window of time where I can edit my posts which acknowledge all pinked avis. 
The original intent was for posters to post their own avi in their post . I understand why this can't/doesn't always happen. There is an example in the OP.

Pretty please, with* pink cotton candy on top*, send me a PM *before* you  change your avi.  I will get back to you ASAP.

In this thread there are NO political parties.
*There is only the human party.* Capice'? 

*Let's keep it classy in here!
*

Currently I have a large queue of avis/taglines to add.
I also have a life!
Please be patient.
TIA

~Belle


###​


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 9, 2013)

I do kinda wonder why there are isn't a testicle cancer monthwhat color with that represent blue maybe lol


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 9, 2013)

MeBelle60 Working Overtime On Her Avis Collection.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 9, 2013)

I Know Who You Are!


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 9, 2013)

Syrenn Takes a Well Deserved Break.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 9, 2013)

Keep your chin up, Becki!


----------



## April (Oct 9, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> *I have spent  at least 14 hours working on this database of awesome pink avis in honor of October Breast Cancer awareness month*​
> *I don't care if you want to change your avi. *
> A&D has changed hers at least three times, I have changed mine twice.
> 
> ...



LOL [MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION] 
 ...sry. 

I meant to respond last night to let you know that I will be changing my avie's often throughout the month...how about I do as you originally wanted and post my avie's here as I change them...then you'll have one less poster to worry 'bout..


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 9, 2013)

AngelsNDemons said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > *I have spent  at least 14 hours working on this database of awesome pink avis in honor of October Breast Cancer awareness month*​
> ...



May I suggest that the next change be a shot of the same woman from the front?


----------



## April (Oct 9, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



I could get in trouble for that...


----------



## Pop23 (Oct 9, 2013)

I had to change mine, those damn straps were killa!


----------



## syrenn (Oct 9, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> I had to change mine, those damn straps were killa!



do poor mebelle a favor and post a pic of your avi......


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Oct 9, 2013)

This is the one I will be using starting tomorrow.


----------



## Pop23 (Oct 9, 2013)

Not sure I know how?


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 9, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...


Dirty ol' man!


----------



## Pop23 (Oct 9, 2013)

oops, that didnt work!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## syrenn (Oct 9, 2013)

here are some for you mebelle. 

Immanuel
jroc
lone laughter


----------



## syrenn (Oct 9, 2013)

a few more

Sunni Man
Kooshdakhaa
Ringel05


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 9, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > AngelsNDemons said:
> ...


Yes. I am.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 9, 2013)

Just Stroling Along


----------



## syrenn (Oct 9, 2013)

Desperado
yurt
jakestarkey


----------



## boedicca (Oct 9, 2013)

Hey!  Why am I not in the tagged users for my beautiful Pink Mermaid??11>!!!!!!!????


----------



## syrenn (Oct 9, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> Just Stroling Along



oohh...send her that!


----------



## syrenn (Oct 9, 2013)

boedicca said:


> Hey!  Why am I not in the tagged users for my beautiful Pink Mermaid??11>!!!!!!!????



shes not working fast enough!!

post a pic of your avi in a post for her...


----------



## syrenn (Oct 9, 2013)

TheOldSchool 
KissMy
Coyote


----------



## syrenn (Oct 9, 2013)

Darkwind 
Two Thumbs
Esmeralda


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Oct 9, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> Not sure I know how?



 [MENTION=43245]Pop23[/MENTION]


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 9, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> MeBelle60 Working Overtime On Her Avis Collection.



*negged for the rest of your life!*

At least she had time to do her hair, get her nails done and get out of her jammies! .


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 9, 2013)

AngelsNDemons said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > ~Belle
> ...



 works for me!!! And Thank you!


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 9, 2013)

boedicca said:


> Hey!  Why am I not in the tagged users for my beautiful Pink Mermaid??11>!!!!!!!????



You are now! 

And I did the @ thingy when I posted your avi.


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 9, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> oops, that didnt work!



Hows that  [MENTION=43245]Pop23[/MENTION]


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 9, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Darkwind
> Two Thumbs
> Esmeralda





syrenn said:


> TheOldSchool
> KissMy
> Coyote





syrenn said:


> Desperado
> yurt
> jakestarkey





syrenn said:


> a few more
> 
> Sunni Man
> Kooshdakhaa
> Ringel05





syrenn said:


> here are some for you mebelle.
> 
> Immanuel
> jroc
> lone laughter





syrenn said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Hey!  Why am I not in the tagged users for my beautiful Pink Mermaid??11>!!!!!!!????
> ...



 [MENTION=23424]syrenn[/MENTION]            biatch!

I've spent the past hour or so getting hooked up with  avis and then you post them.....grrr....thank you, I mean...biatch


----------



## syrenn (Oct 9, 2013)

Lonestar_logic
asaratis
roo


----------



## syrenn (Oct 9, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind
> ...




just trying to help you out old woman..... you were falling behind!


----------



## Pop23 (Oct 9, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > oops, that didnt work!
> ...



Thanks to ya both!

Pink beer for the house!


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 9, 2013)

syrenn said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...


Uh-Hu!
*biatch, you have no patience!*


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## Intense (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks for helping get me there, Belle.


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 9, 2013)

[MENTION=40540]Connery[/MENTION]





  [MENTION=43879]testarosa[/MENTION]   Yippy!!





  [MENTION=22981]Defiant1[/MENTION]




 [MENTION=31258]BDBoop[/MENTION]









   sig line


----------



## testarosa (Oct 9, 2013)

Daughter saw my butt and had a fit!!


Not a good example or the one I taught her 

Switch!!


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Daughter saw my butt and had a fit!!
> 
> 
> Not a good example or the one I taught her
> ...



I see two avvie-free people. Hmm.


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 9, 2013)

[MENTION=20112]bodecea[/MENTION]






  Not pink, but keeps with the theme and I get to make the rules *neener*
 [MENTION=2926]Toro[/MENTION]


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 9, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Daughter saw my butt and had a fit!!
> ...



Boop, it drives me crazy when people change their avi.  Grrrrrrr

When Rat posted the pic in his post, that was the avi he was using.

testarosa has had two avis, not sure if one of them was posted here, but the second one was.

The original intent was for posters to post their own avi in their post. But that didn't happen...C'est la vie, it's all about having fun


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 9, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> [MENTION=20112]bodecea[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is a pink one available for her.


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 10, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=20112]bodecea[/MENTION]
> ...



I asked her if she wanted to use the pink one but she wanted to stay with the white.

I rather show the support of the board and if a few obviously show their support yet not use pink, I can overlook that.

 [MENTION=40540]Connery[/MENTION] was a perfect example. He sported the pink but his support encompasses all types of cancer.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 10, 2013)

Connery seems to have gone pink. Granted pale pink sand but....


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 10, 2013)

I didn't know about your injured hand, @Mebelle so now I will save my avi's myself. 

 [MENTION=42916]Derideo_Te[/MENTION]


----------



## Toro (Oct 10, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



This is the first time I've changed my avie here and I generally don't.  At first, I wasn't going to change it but thought, "Eh, what the heck?"  It's nice symbolism, but that's all it is.  It's nice to raise awareness but what really matters is what you do to make a change.  So I give money to cancer charities.


----------



## syrenn (Oct 10, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> I didn't know about your injured hand, @Mebelle so now I will save my avi's myself.
> 
> [MENTION=42916]Derideo_Te[/MENTION]
> 
> ...





you pinked as miss piggy???   i missed that!


----------



## syrenn (Oct 10, 2013)

Toro said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 10, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't know about your injured hand, @Mebelle so now I will save my avi's myself.
> ...



Just for you I changed my "outfit" again!


----------



## syrenn (Oct 10, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...






 


Im glad you are having fun with the pink!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 10, 2013)

Toro said:


> This is the first time I've changed my avie here and I generally don't.  At first, I wasn't going to change it but thought, "Eh, what the heck?"  It's nice symbolism, but that's all it is.  It's nice to raise awareness but what really matters is what you do to make a change.  So I give money to cancer charities.



First time for me as well.


----------



## syrenn (Oct 10, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > This is the first time I've changed my avie here and I generally don't.  At first, I wasn't going to change it but thought, "Eh, what the heck?"  It's nice symbolism, but that's all it is.  It's nice to raise awareness but what really matters is what you do to make a change.  So I give money to cancer charities.
> ...



That is becasue you are both good men!


----------



## Smilebong (Oct 10, 2013)

I generally do not like to give into peer pressure and follow the crowd, but the cause of supporting Breast Cancer Research is pretty near to my heart.  My mother died of cancer Oct 31 2011. Not breast cancer, but an agressive form of cancer nonetheless, and so my heart goes out to all those who have survived and all those who have not.


----------



## syrenn (Oct 10, 2013)

Smilebong said:


> I generally do not like to give into peer pressure and follow the crowd, but the cause of supporting Breast Cancer Research is pretty near to my heart.  My mother died of cancer Oct 31 2011. Not breast cancer, but an agressive form of cancer nonetheless, and so my heart goes out to all those who have survived and all those who have not.




it was all those boobies you were staring at in vegas.... i know. lol. 


Im sorry about your mom. I agree all cancer is bad, hopefully finding a cure for one will lead to the cure for others.


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 10, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> I didn't know about your injured hand, @Mebelle so now I will save my avi's myself.
> 
> [MENTION=42916]Derideo_Te[/MENTION]



    

It was  * very time consuming* saving other posters avi's in order to post them here!​


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## Hossfly (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 10, 2013)

Sorry! Thought I posted this already
 [MENTION=4301]boedicca[/MENTION]


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 10, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Someone once asked my wife if she had ever worn a corset.  Words simply cannot express  how repulsive she found that notion!


----------



## syrenn (Oct 10, 2013)

Cecilie1200


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Oct 10, 2013)

Gracie said:


> fyrenza said:
> 
> 
> > You know, if each of us that jumped on board this wagon would send a $20 contribution, or whatever we could,
> ...



I already donate money every year to general cancer research, because while I can't be sure BREAST cancer will hit me, I can be reasonably sure SOME cancer will at some point.

My oldest son, who turns 18 next month, has decided to join the military when he has his diploma, and he's growing out his hair - already long to start with - to donate for a wig when he enlists and has to have his head shaved.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 10, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > This is the first time I've changed my avie here and I generally don't.  At first, I wasn't going to change it but thought, "Eh, what the heck?"  It's nice symbolism, but that's all it is.  It's nice to raise awareness but what really matters is what you do to make a change.  So I give money to cancer charities.
> ...



I used this one once before as a joke, but pinked it for BCAM.


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 11, 2013)

@Lumpy1


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 11, 2013)

[MENTION=24452]Seawytch[/MENTION]





*Wicked cute!*


 [MENTION=25451]tinydancer[/MENTION]


----------



## syrenn (Oct 11, 2013)

SuMar


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 11, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Oct 11, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


>



That's cute!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Oct 11, 2013)

Posting this to help  [MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION]
  [MENTION=23063]Rat in the Hat[/MENTION]


----------



## Smilebong (Oct 11, 2013)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 12, 2013)

[MENTION=34695]Locke11_21[/MENTION]  Sig line


CNN reporter, Dana Bash asking *Harry Reid *  regarding funding cancer research for children:​
Dana: "If you can help one child, why won't you do it?"
Harry Reid: "Why, why, why would we want to do that?"
.
***********​"More _stupidity_ from one of the *stupedist* people on this board."  -- _Old Rocks 09/13/13_​


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 12, 2013)

[MENTION=23905]Trajan[/MENTION]  sig line -OK it's really mudwhistle's but for some reason software wouldn't let me upload a .gif ??


​


----------



## Trajan (Oct 12, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> [MENTION=23905]Trajan[/MENTION]  sig line -OK it's really mudwhistle's but for some reason software wouldn't let me upload a .gif ??
> 
> 
> ​



beats me CK, is the software master....sorry hon..

 [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION]


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 12, 2013)




----------



## April (Oct 13, 2013)

[MENTION=43879]testarosa[/MENTION]
Where u been Chica?


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 13, 2013)

@President Obama   Thanks for your support! I think Reid, Boehner, and McConnell need to show their support too!


----------



## syrenn (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 13, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ympS0odthYo]McDonald's Shakes Famous Secret Recipe - Discovered - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 13, 2013)

[MENTION=36870]SarahPalin[/MENTION]  and Senator Lee


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 13, 2013)

[MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION] - updated avvie!


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 14, 2013)

I take part now


----------



## April (Oct 14, 2013)

Maybe @TwoThumbs will like?


----------



## syrenn (Oct 14, 2013)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Maybe @TwoThumbs will like?



nice find!!!


----------



## syrenn (Oct 14, 2013)

CrusaderFrank


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 15, 2013)

[MENTION=41102]Bleipriester[/MENTION]




Bleipriester said:


> I take part now


----------



## syrenn (Oct 15, 2013)

Care4all


----------



## syrenn (Oct 15, 2013)

r.d.


----------



## syrenn (Oct 15, 2013)

iamwhatiseem


----------



## syrenn (Oct 16, 2013)

edthecynic


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 16, 2013)

[MENTION=31258]BDBoop[/MENTION]


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 16, 2013)

[MENTION=13101]edthecynic[/MENTION]


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 16, 2013)

syrenn said:


> CrusaderFrank



tag line "caved to pink'


----------



## syrenn (Oct 18, 2013)

Skye 


omg... how cut is this one!!!


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 19, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure I know how?
> ...



 [MENTION=43245]Pop23[/MENTION]


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 20, 2013)

[MENTION=45104]WelfareQueen[/MENTION]


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 20, 2013)

[MENTION=13669]Zoom-boing[/MENTION]


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 20, 2013)

[MENTION=12394]PoliticalChic[/MENTION]


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 20, 2013)

[MENTION=27941]percysunshine[/MENTION]   always a pink pig


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 20, 2013)

Crud...lots of .gifs for some reason I can't upload....grrrrr


----------



## syrenn (Oct 20, 2013)

me of course


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 20, 2013)

syrenn said:


> me of course



Who else? 

Can you grab BD's latest one too? As reigning monarch she is probably too busy beating poor BR with that whip of hers.


----------



## syrenn (Oct 20, 2013)

BDBoop


----------



## Amelia (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## Bloodrock44 (Oct 20, 2013)

syrenn said:


> me of course



You? That's you? But you said you were a babe. I'm so sorry. Just kidding. Just kidding.


----------



## syrenn (Oct 21, 2013)

Meister


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## syrenn (Oct 23, 2013)

Lonestar_logic


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Oct 24, 2013)

Mine for now:


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 24, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Mine for now:



I'm gonna go for 'orange is the new pink.' I gave 3.5 weeks to the cause, but now I am going Halloween.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 25, 2013)

[MENTION=23424]syrenn[/MENTION]

Boobs? Check!

Pink? Check!

Halloween? Check!


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 27, 2013)

[MENTION=1322]007[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=22590]AquaAthena[/MENTION]


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 27, 2013)

[MENTION=19441]Big Black Dog[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=4301]boedicca[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=26011]Ernie S.[/MENTION]    sigline


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 27, 2013)

[MENTION=23991]daveman[/MENTION] sigline
 [MENTION=41985]drifter[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=22981]Defiant1[/MENTION]


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 27, 2013)

[MENTION=42916]Derideo_Te[/MENTION]  sigline
 [MENTION=33974]NLT[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=20336]GWV5903[/MENTION]   sigline


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 27, 2013)

[MENTION=16291]Harry Dresden[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=27360]Jackson[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]


----------



## Amelia (Oct 27, 2013)

My facebook avi is a giraffe now. Not pink. I lost.


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 27, 2013)

[MENTION=29697]freedombecki[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=20024]kwc57[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=34243]laughinReaper[/MENTION]    sigline


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 27, 2013)

Amelia said:


> My facebook avi is a giraffe now. Not pink. I lost.



Not a pink giraffe?


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 27, 2013)

[MENTION=30094]Warrior102[/MENTION]


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 27, 2013)

[MENTION=11703]strollingbones[/MENTION] [MENTION=19734]Lumpy 1[/MENTION]    [MENTION=19734]Lumpy 1[/MENTION] sigline


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 27, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> [MENTION=11703]strollingbones[/MENTION] [MENTION=19734]Lumpy 1[/MENTION]    [MENTION=19734]Lumpy 1[/MENTION] sigline


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 27, 2013)

[MENTION=30094]Warrior102[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=18988]PixieStix[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=25451]tinydancer[/MENTION]


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 27, 2013)

Lumpy 1 said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=11703]strollingbones[/MENTION] [MENTION=19734]Lumpy 1[/MENTION]    [MENTION=19734]Lumpy 1[/MENTION] sigline



I didn't even notice that!! lol!


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 27, 2013)

[MENTION=31362]gallantwarrior[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=23063]Rat in the Hat[/MENTION]


----------



## syrenn (Oct 27, 2013)

about time you are catching up! lol


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 27, 2013)

New one.


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 28, 2013)

syrenn said:


> about time you are catching up! lol



I've got some down time and I'm loaded!


----------



## syrenn (Oct 28, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > about time you are catching up! lol
> ...



 you should do a running list like huggy had in his thread.....


----------



## MeBelle (Nov 5, 2013)

syrenn said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



I think I've caught most that *poofed*.
It'll take some time to compare.


----------



## syrenn (Nov 5, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



When you are done you should post the list of all who supported the pink.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Nov 5, 2013)

syrenn said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



that would be cool


----------



## MeBelle (Nov 27, 2014)

AngelsNDemons said:


> [MENTION=43879]testarosa[/MENTION]
> Where u been Chica?


THIS is the avi I was trying to find!


----------



## jon_berzerk (Nov 27, 2014)

MeBelle60 said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=43879]testarosa[/MENTION]
> ...




morning bell

happy Thanksgiving


----------



## MeBelle (Nov 27, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > AngelsNDemons said:
> ...



Morning Jon!  Happy Thanksgiving to you also!


----------

